# Σούνιο-Greece. Belvedere Park Hotel. Feb'13



## NakedEye (May 26, 2013)

This is a bit of an oddity. In the beautiful region of Sounio in Greece - about 1 hour south of Athens - was this abandoned hotel, unguarded and free to roam. Huge place where me and my friend only had time to explore a tiny section of it. Nearby were dozens of dormitories nestled in the hills, just left to the wilderness..maybe next time i'm in the region i'll explore those too  Not really any history to be found on this place and was difficult to pull a report together. Hasn't been abandoned for too long, maybe a few years as there are still web sites advertising it as open for business but I imagine the room service would be lacking now  The curiosity with this place was a building which seemed to belong to a family member who owned the hotel before - for whatever reason - leaving the site abandoned, seemingly in a hurry. Probably a young girl, she'd decorated her rooms with intricate murals and artwork made from all manner of things, quite a personal touch in that building..beyond this, the place was in a mess hence the difficulty in getting decent photographs. Wasn't going to do a report at first but I think I've pulled it off.....you guys make your minds up!! 

Here goes.............

Outdoor pool






Few of the reception area


























Into some of the other rooms






Translation: 'Sh*t everywhere'...and yes...said substance was used to create this 'organic' graffiti! 
[It was there before we arrived before you ask!]











Records book from 1979






Into the young girl's pad nearby

























































Couple of its exteriors










Different building - Sounio ancient ruins through a window






Curious place.......wish I had more history as to who lived there and why they left but sadly nothing to be found....the owners just vanished it seems......


----------



## perjury saint (May 26, 2013)

*Nice set that fella! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2013)

Unusual and interesting! Nice shots


----------



## sonyes (May 27, 2013)

Like that! Beautiful pics as always bud.


----------

